# Another reason why I LOVE the Lamancha!



## Southern by choice (Jun 9, 2016)

Jane- 5 months. While working on taking a wall down for addition to the barn here was JANE! Jane just had to have some hugs and love and a NAP!

I love the personality of the Lamancha. While trying to get this picture Jane's sister Charlotte, cousin Raina, mini Bingo, Adult Zephyr and Saffy the mini Nubian were all around me leaning in waiting for hugs and kisses!



 



 

These were from May- 4 months old


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 9, 2016)

That is so sweet Southern! I love goats like that, that love you right back!  Shaya is like that too!
Jane's face could be captioned: "Oh mom, I love you!"


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Jun 9, 2016)

You do have awesome animals, no doubt about it!


----------



## TAH (Jun 9, 2016)

I love manchas and mix's. Your animals look great.


----------



## Wispy55 (Oct 18, 2017)

I bought a 11 month old lamancha mix doe last November. I have never seen her come into heat. She has been in with our Pygmy doe and Nigerian/Pygmy buck since he was born in January. How can I tell if/when she comes into heat? 
We are separating the buck on Saturday to his own pen. Will that help us tell easier? The other doe is definitely pregnant so we know he is capable. The buck seems very attached to the lamancha doe, he is never very far away from her. Could she be pregnant? 
We don't have places that will let u send blood samples for testing and our large animal vet is 2 hours away.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 18, 2017)

If you've seen her come into heat, and she has been with a capable buck, there about a 98% chance that she's pregnant. If she doesn't come back into heat, I would consider that confirmation since we are right in the middle of the primary breeding season for annual breeders. So there's no real need at this point to separate them as the deed has most likely been done.


----------



## Wispy55 (Oct 18, 2017)

That is the problem, she has not shown any signs of heat or if she has I have missed them. We are separating them because the other doe is fairly well along in her pregnancy and the buck is rambunctious around her.
Lucy was so thin and had quite a heavy parasite load when we bought her. We have spent all year trying to put some weight on her. I think she is pregnant but being a ff, it is hard to tell if it preggie weight or just she is finally really healthy. I have only had pygmies and NIgerians  
So a full size dairy is all new to me. Thank you for your thoughts. We will be crossing fingers and watching.


----------



## Wispy55 (Mar 29, 2018)

Well the lamancha was pregnant! She delivered early at 139 days. Buckling is healthy and responsive. But Mom has only eaten hay since the birth. She has plenty of milk at the moment but I am worried she may stop producing if she doesn't start eating grain. Is this normal for a ff (she is two years old).


----------

